
German newspaper (Bild) now blocks users that use adblocker unless they pay fee - neokya
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/10/13/us-axelspringer-adblock-idUSKCN0S70S020151013
======
sssilver
Until websites are served and executed as binaries, none of these puny
measures are gonna be really effective.

But that'll never happen, due to a myriad of reasons.

~~~
greenyoda
I was able to navigate the bild.de site just fine with an ad-blocker and
NoScript. It looks like their countermeasures rely on JavaScript to work.

